# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] Ανακατασκευή ραδιοφώνου Schaub Lorenz  touring 70 universal

## jdm

Kαλημέρα σε όλους.
Το μοντέλο touring 70 της Schaub Lorenz παρουσιάστηκε 
το 1965. Είχε λήψη στα lw, mw, sw και fm, ενώ για την εποχή του προσέφερε πρωτοποριακές δυνατότητες όπως εσωτερική κεραία με μικρομετρική ρύθμιση για τα sw και επιλογή band spread, λειτουργία afc, διπλές πτυσόμενες 
κεραίες, φωτιζόμενη κλίμακα με φωσφωρίζοντα φόντο και δυνατότητα λειτουργίας στο αυτοκίνητο με την χρήση ειδικής βάσης.
Το εν λόγω ραδιόφωνο αγοράστηκε πρίν από κάποια χρόνια από παλαιoπωλείο για 30ε με την διαβεβαίωση ότι δούλευε κανονικά. Επειδή δεν έχει εσωτερικό τροφοδοτικό, δοκιμάστηκε στο σπίτι αλλά ''ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση''..
Όταν ανοίχτηκε διαπιστώθηκε ότι έλειπε το μεγάφωνο, η ψύκτρα με τα τρανσίστορ εξόδου [ad 155] και το θερμίστορ προστασίας τους, ενώ για κάποιο 
λόγο είχε ''κάνει και μπάνιο'' στην διάρκεια της ζωής του, γιατί όλα τα μεταλικά μέρη ήταν γεμάτα διάβρωση.
Στην αρχή υπήρξε η σκέψη να χρησιμοποιηθεί για αναταλακτικά, αλλά βλέποντας τις δυνατοτητές του αποφασίσαμε τελικά να ανακατασκευαστεί.
Άρχικά έγινε γενικός καθαρισμός, αλλάχτηκαν όλοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές και κάποιοι άλλοι ρητίνης που ήταν ''αλλού για αλλού'' ενώ καθαρίστικαν και λιπάνθηκαν οι διακόπτες, τα ποτενσιόμετρα, και τα κινούμενα μέρη. 
Από φύλο αλουμινίου 2.5mm φτίαχτηκε καινούρια ψύκτρα και τοποθετήθηκαν 2 ad139, ενώ για μεγάφωνο
χρησιμοποιήθηκε ένα 4 ιντσών τις Grundig.
Επισκευάστηκε ο μηχανισμός κίνησης των μεταβλητών [είχαν σπάσει τα πλαστικά γρανάζια του], αλλάχτηκαν οι επαφές τις μπαταριοθήκης και καθαρίστηκαν ή 
αντικαταστάθηκαν βίδες, παξιμάδια, ελατήρια κ.λ.π.
Τέλος συντηρήθηκαν όλα τα πλαστικά μέρη και επειδή η
επικάλυψη καφέ δερματίνης της καμπίνας είχε φθαρεί αρκετά αποφασίστηκε να αλλαχτεί σε σκούρα πράσινη, μιας και το ραδιόφωνο έβγαινε και με αυτό τον χρωματισμό.
Η όλη διαδικασία κράτησε περίπου 2 μήνες αλλά το 
αποτέλεσμα άξιζε κάθε κόπο, μιας και το ραδιόφωνο 
έχει εξαιρετική λήψη σε όλες τις μπάντες και πολύ
καλή ηχητική απόδοση. 
P5210530.jpgP5210524.jpgP4100514.jpgP3060487.jpgP3060485.jpgP5210535.jpg

----------

angel_grig (26-05-13), bchris (24-05-13), ezizu (24-05-13)

----------


## 744

Συγχαρητήρια!

Εχω ένα παρόμοιο ραδιόφωνο το Weekend 100, http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/itt_wee...tic_521.html#b σε αρκετά καλή κατἀσταση. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει το τροφοδοτικό του (το αυθεντικό με το AC117 για σταθεροποίηση).

Χρειάζεται κεραία FM που πάντα έσπαγε, αν βρὠ μιά πλάκα με τις ενδείξεις γιατί από σφιχτὀ βίδωμα ράγισε στη μια πλευρά και μια καλή συντήρηση στα μηχανικά (διακόπτες, ποτενσιόμετρα κλπ).

Το μόνο κακό που είχαν όλα αυτά, ήταν η περιορισμένη μπάντα των FM έως 104MHz. Αλλά από ευαισθησία καταπληκτικά, και ήχο ζεστό σαν λάμπας!

Γιάννης

----------

jdm (26-05-13)

----------


## east electronics

Μπραβο σου /.... θελει τσαγανο να βαλεις χερι εκει μεσα ,,, αν μη τι αλλο δουλεια με λεπτομερια και παλι μπραβο !!!

----------

jdm (26-05-13)

----------


## ezizu

Μπράβο, είσαι μερακλής !!! Πολύ καλή δουλειά, συγχαρητήρια ! :Applause:

----------

jdm (26-05-13)

----------


## Panoss

Εδώ είναι το service manual του.

----------

jdm (26-05-13)

----------


## jdm

Καλημέρα, σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια.
Ολη αυτή η σειρά μοντέλων μέχρι και το touring international 101 είναι καταπληκτικά μηχανήματα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η Γερμανική νομοθεσία περιόριζε τότε την μπάντα των fm μέχρι τους 104 μεγάκυκλους. Από τα δυσκολότερα σημεία ήταν η αντικατάσταση των πυκνωτών γιατί κάποιοι ήταν κρυμένοι σε απίθανα σημεία.
Προχθές το βράδυ κάνοντας τις τελικές δοκιμές και ρυθμίσεις ακούσαμε στους 190 περίπου χιλιόκυκλους πεντακάθαρα ένα Γερμανόφωνο σταθμό [πιθανόν κάποια αναμετάδοση της deutsche welle], μια εκπομπή αφιέρωμα στους ''doors'' με αφορμή τον θάνατο του πιανίστα τους Ray manzarek.
μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα..Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36112Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36113Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36114

υ.γ. Γιάννη η κεραία που ψάχνεις υπάρχει στο κατάστημα του Δ. Πόδα στην Κατερίνη, η κλίμακα μπορεί να σχεδιαστεί και να εκτυπωθεί σε αντίστροφο αυτοκόλητο.
Σάκη έχω έναν ενισχυτή philips fa650 που μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα για φροντίδα, καμιά ιδέα ή γνώμη για συντήρηση-αναβάθμιση;

----------


## jdm

Άλλη μια προσπάθεια μπας και ανέβουν οι τελευταίες  φωτογραφίες..
P5210525.jpgP5210527.jpgP5210528.jpgP5220538.jpg

----------

mankam (30-12-19)

----------

